# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  "ЗИМНИЙ  ПОЦЕЛУЙ " -сценарий свадьбы  и ВР  .Программа для ресторана на 14 февраля

## elen-ka20

*ПРОГРАММА ДЛЯ РЕСТОРАНА НА ДЕНЬ ВЛЮБЛЁННЫХ "ЛЮБОВЬ НА ВСЕ ВРЕМЕНА "* .
Тематическая программа ко дню влюблённых рассчитана на 3- 4 часа банкетного времени. Подойдёт для вечеринки ,где гости  не знакомы между собой. Наполнена тостами , подводками, активациями и подвижными играми на танц поле. Без стихов и с минимальным  реквизита. 
В комплекте:
-текстовой файл - подробный сценарий программы
-музыкальное оформление
-фото - видео пояснения,где это необходимо.

СТОИМОСТЬ - 2000 РУБ.

***********************************************************************************************************************

*1.ЗИМНИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ  -сценарий свадьбы.

2 .ЗИМНЯЯ СКАЗКА ЛЮБВИ  -Выездная Регистрация* 

_эпиграф 
" Где-то за окном метель поёт свою зимнюю песню,ветер завывает на все лады, мороз крепчает ,подгоняя  запоздалых пешеходов домой.И мы спешим...спешим домой.Туда ,где в камине   потрескивают поленья.. где языки пламени устраивают свою весёлую пляску ..где нас ждут  любимые.И встретят горячим чаем и страстным поцелуем..Зима просто  создана для красивых сказок и страстной любви...
_

Предлагаю вам ,уважаемые коллеги, полный сценарий и Выездную церемонию "Зимняя сказка любви"  
- для  свадьбы зимой. . 
Он идеально подойдёт для празднования свадьбы в День влюблённых 14 февраля (несколько  моментов прописаны в 2-х вариантах, хотя  и без особой привязки  этот сценарий подходить для дня влюблённых.) .Сценарий для ценителей не только красоты и романтики,но и любителей по веселится от души 

[SIZE=3][FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode]это сказка не про лешего ,бабу Ягу и прочих подобных  персонажей, Это сценарий с невероятно красивым,в буквальном смысле  волшебным  , до мурашек застольем, но при этом  весёлой ,с играми и забавами ,танцевальной часть .Даю вам гарантию ваши гости будут под непередаваемым впечатлением и ведущую ,как и  эту свадьбу , не забудут и не спутают ни с какой другой.Она станет  эксклюзивной и уникальной в своём роде. 
И по опыту скажу : именно с  таких свадеб в течении года больше чем с других обращаются за вашими услугами вновь и вновь

Этот тематический сценарий  музыкальный !!!!! Так как я музыкант по образованию, то многие моменты вообще рождаются от музыки.Так и с этой темой: сначала была музыка , которая задала настроение и родились мысли.идеи и слова. 

С минимальным  реквизитом для игровых и конкурсных блоков., .Музыка подобрана с особой тщательностью,так как играет огромное значение .Подробно от встречи до 4 финального застолья: подводки (слова с музыкой) ,активации,застольные игры,подвижные танцевально-игровые блоки.

В комплекте :
-подробно прописанный текстовой документ(описание,рекомендации,слова ведущего)
-музыкальное оформление- нарезки тщательно подобраны к каждой подводке.,
-фото примеры
-видео файлы для мультимедийного блока 
-папка идей для темы и декора  .

СТОИМОСТЬ ПОЛНОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ  - 3500 руб . 

СТОИМОСТЬ ПРОГРАММЫ половина сценария)  - 2000 руб 

СТОИМОСТЬ ВЫЕЗДНОЙ РЕГИСТРАЦИИ  -1500 руб

ПОЛНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ + ВР  4200 руб.

[/B]

****************************************************************************************************************

[B]_ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ:_ 

*1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК * 

_Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении  ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ._



*2.МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ  ПЕРЕВОД *  _Колибри,Золотая Корона,Вестерн,Юнистрим   по реквизитам .(подробности ЛС)_



* 3. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ:   КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА* _5168 7423 2040 8424_

*****************************************************************************************************************************

----------


## Наргиз

> .....Снег.... За окном тихо падает снег...Снежинки , словно обнявшись, танцуют свой белый вальс. Но нам не страшен холод,ведь мы вдвоём.Мы дома.Посмотри....в камине весело потрескивают поленья , .... языки пламени утраивают свою жаркую пляску.Весь дом заполнил аромат имбиря и апельсин.Тёплый плед..горячий чай..Ну что ещё нужно для счастья..."


        ЛЕНА!!! ВОЛШЕБНИЦА!!! СНЕГУРОЧКА!!! Я ДОЧИТАЛА ДО КОНЦА И СИЖУ ПЛАЧУ, ЗДОРОВО, СКАЗОЧНО, РОМАНТИЧНО, НЕПРИВЫЧНО, НИ ОДНОГО ЗАТЕРТОГО СЛОВА, ИГРЫ, СРАВНЕНИЯ, ДАЖЕ ЗНАКОМОЕ (ЭТО О ВАЗЕ) СТАНОВИТСЯ НЕРЕАЛЬНЫМ! Я САМА ЗАХОТЕЛА ЗАМУЖ ЕЩЕ РАЗ!!! ХОТЬ И СЧАСТЛИВА В БРАКЕ! И ЗНАЕШЬ, ЛЕНОЧКА, САМА СЕБЕ ЗАВИДУЮ, КАКОЙ У МЕНЯ СЦЕНАРИЙ!!! ЭМОЦИИ ХЛЕЩУТ ЧЕРЕЗ КРАЙ!!! 
         КАК ЗДОРОВО ПОСТРОЕНА ВСТРЕЧА!!!! БЕЛЫЙ ТАНЕЦ! НЕВЕСТА - ПРИНЦЕССА! РОДИТЕЛИ! И ВСЕ ОСТАЛЬНОЕ!!! НЕ ХОЧУ НИЧЕГО МЕНЯТЬ - ВСТАВЛЯТЬ-ПЕРЕДЕЛЫВАТЬ!  
         АВТОР - МАСТЕР! УМНИЦА! РАДА ТВОРЧЕСКОМУ И ЛИЧНОМУ ЗНАКОМСТВУ! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ ЛИЧНОГО И ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ ДАРИТЬ РАДОСТЬ ВСЕМ ВОКРУГ СВОИМ ТВОРЧЕСТВОМ!!!! 
     жду когда закачается Новогодний сценарий!!!! Еще раз как сказку почитаю сценарий СКАЗОЧНОЙ ЗИМНЕЙ СВАДЬБЫ!!!!! С уважением, иРИНА

----------


## Наргиз

И еще, как я рада, что нас творческих людей не касаются игры политиков, и мы Россияне, и Украинцы, можем и будем дружить, любить, общаться, дарить друг другу радость праздника!!!! :Tender:

----------


## elen-ka20

> ЛЕНА!!! ВОЛШЕБНИЦА!!! СНЕГУРОЧКА!!! Я ДОЧИТАЛА ДО КОНЦА И СИЖУ ПЛАЧУ, ЗДОРОВО, СКАЗОЧНО, РОМАНТИЧНО, НЕПРИВЫЧНО, НИ ОДНОГО ЗАТЕРТОГО СЛОВА, ИГРЫ, СРАВНЕНИЯ


*Ирочка*,спасибо за такой отзыв!!!! Не передать как я рада,что понравился)) Ты первая ,кто познакомился с этой моей работой.И правда получилось какое -то волшебство.Я сама не ожидала что таким будет результат.Рада что впечатлил ))Пусть твои гости тоже погрузятся в эту волшебную красоту)



> И еще, как я рада, что нас творческих людей не касаются игры политиков,


Это без вариантов.Нормальные люди вне всего этого есть и будут)

----------


## Наргиз

Добрый вечер! Леночка, вот и прошла моя первая зимняя свадьба! И хотя на улице не было снега, все моменты, что я использовала из сценарий, все не успеть просто физически, выстрелило!!!* Встреча была классной, никто не мучался на улице, все организовали в зале, такую встречу все видели впервые!!!* Основная часть: добавила подарки (по буквам свадьба, связала, что перед тем как мы подарим подарки, молодые в преддверии нового года создают и вам новогоднее настроение бла-бла-бла и розыгрыш, и в конце бонбоньерки - две белые корзинки наполнили рафаэлками и вручали с пожеланиями на долларовых купюрах, 
я работала с искусственным  снегом, взяла саксофониста, потому как сценарий располагал к этому, сыграли сказку, СУПЕР был момент со снежком - бросание подвязки - народ расслабленный, ", смеялись, получилась, умная, красива, добрая, но с ледяными шагами!! (вот тебе снежная тема), вообщем - Леночка - молодец, новых тебе творческих находок!!!!! Я рада сотрудничеству и взаимопониманию! Уже заказали на май юбилей - 50 лет!!! Может, что посоветуешь??? СПАСИБО! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,Ирочка))))что отписалась.Несказанно рада,что отработала в удовольствие .И что всё получилось как планировала) По юбилею ответила тебе ЛС и если ещё будут вопросы- пиши.
С наступающим тебя и всю твою семью!!!! Только  удачи и крепкого здоровья в новом году)

----------


## elen-ka20

уже 2  покупателя приобрели сценарий "Зимняя сказка  любви" по акциоНной цене.И ещё только 3 человека смогут его получить ПО АКЦИИ ! 
Не упустите возможность восхитить,удивить, порадовать и подарить своим гостям на банкете настоящую,невероятно красивую Зимнюю  сказку  о любви! 

*Всем,кто приобретает сценарий "Зимняя сказка любви" до 20 января  блок "Отпустите себя на танцы " в подарок* .
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4592119

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Зимняя свадьба - дело не менее распространенное, чем свадьба в более теплое время года. Не нужно думать, что у свадьбы зимой меньше возможностей...  Леночка , спасибо тебе  за прекрасный сценарий "Зимняя сказка любви". Ты нашла столько новых моментов, новых слов, фраз, возможностей, которые поломали все стереотипы проведения свадьбы.  Хотя у меня сценарий не в полном объёме, но даже отдельными моментами людей удивил!!! Прекрасная встреча молодожёнов ! Первое застолье, подводки- всё это заставило людей слушать.  Все были приятно удивлены. Настольно нежно, романтично, трогательно! "Зимняя сказка любви"-это шедевр, от которого эмоции просто переполняют.  А этот ролик Леночка тебе, к твоему сценарию.. Очень довольна, что моя дочь Ольга работала со мной, и смогла создать картинку к сценарию свадьбы "Зимняя сказка любви" Елены Мартыновой. 
*    P.S.: Конкурсы на танцполе в ролике ("Карты", "Галстуки")  не со сценария Елены Мартыновой*

                                                                                     СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ТЕБЕ, ЛЕНОЧКА!

----------


## elen-ka20

Наташа!!!!!!!!!!! Какой классный ролик!!!! Очень рада,что гости оценили всю красоту! Я сама после того,как у меня появился этот сценарий , стала любить зимние свадьба больше летних наверное)))  И это тебе БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!! что отписалась))) 

зы. Я даже и не думала, что ты за 2 дня успеешь что-то подготовить к свадьбе.Надеюсь 14 уже проведёшь его полностью!!!!

----------


## Натальюшка

Лена,здравствуйте! 7 февраля по Вашему сценарию "Зимний поцелуй " провела свадьбу! И до сих пор не написала отзыв,думаете,почему?!!! Потому что на следующий же день посыпались новые предложения о сотрудничестве!!! И закружилось, и понеслось!!!
Елена,Лена,Леночка!
Это так здорово! Волшебно,романтично! Все,как я люблю!
Столько труда,души и доброты вложено в Ваш сценарий!Это  просто сказка, которую хочется создать для ребят! И она получилась!
Начиная со встречи - впечатлило всех гостей! Это было совсем что-то новенькое!!!
А какие романтические,наполненные нежностью слова!!!
Конечно, как и любой другой, написанный кем-то другим сценарий , я его переделывала под себя, добавила изюминки и других ведущих, и свои...
Но настолько выдержана тематическая линия свадьбы, и благодаря Вам, нам тоже удалось написать еще одну "Зимнюю сказку любви"!!!
Как я Вам благодарна и признательна!
Удачи во всех начинаниях! Творчества! вдохновения!

----------


## elen-ka20

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!! что нашли минутку на написание отзыва. Просто нет моему счастью предела..Порадовали !!
Да...этот сценарий особенный.Он получился по настоящему "волшебный" что ли...Сама всю зиму проводила по нему и честно говоря если б было возможно работала бы с ним круглый год.
зы.  на следующий год если пожелаете можете взять его весь,Там всё игровые блоки продуманы  точно в таком же стиле как начало.

----------


## наташа гергалова

Лена, добрый вечер! 2 дня изучаю ваши работы и никак не могу принять решение. Хочу попросить у вас совета) Я - ведущая, но 2,5 года не работала, теперь возвращаюсь.. Хочу вернуться и не ударить в грязь лицом. Меня заинтересовала  "Зимний поцелуй ".. Скажите, начинка этого сценария отвечает современным тенденциям в проведении свадеб? Я просто не следила за изменениями в индустрии... И еще меня интересует классическая свадьба. Что посоветуете? Я за эти 2 дня как -то к вам прониклась) Спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

Подробный ответ со сцен планом на каждый сценарий смотрите в ЛС.
по порядку вкратце:



> Скажите, начинка этого сценария отвечает современным тенденциям в проведении свадеб?


Я ведущий практик,то есть не просто пишу,но и обкатываю их на практике.И если я не буду обновлять,следить за трендами ,то буду не востребована ни как ведущая,ни как "сценарист" 
*Зимняя-* очень красивая лирика и весёлое игровое наполнение.НО... она именно зимняя,то есть на 50% можно использовать только на зимних свадьбах .Потому я её и называю "тематическая,-тема зима.
*Классическая*- огромный  объём материала(1.6. ГБ),многие моменты даны с вариантами на выбор.К нему прилагаю авторские подводки,сборник сказок (аудио и текстовых),методичка для начинающих и т.д. и .т.п(текстовой документ 63 страницы) .Там есть как базовые -семейный очаг,снятие фаты и т.д.,так и современные взгляд на привычные вещи.
Поэтому если нужна база,то это классический



> Я за эти 2 дня как -то к вам прониклась) Спасибо!


спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ вам за интерес к моему материалу.Будут вопросы- пишите

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Добрый день.Давно смотрю на эту "вкусняшку" и жду свадьбу зимой.И о чудо.Свадьба и не одна на зиму Хочу у вас его взять.Вопрос можно ли взять первую часть или есть смысл брать всё целиком.Как скажите?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Да..за " вкусняшку "  спасибо! Трудно сказать ка лучше взять ,если честно. Если надо создать именно атмосферу ,то достаточно встречи+ застолье+начало танцев,а дальше наполнить своими конкурсно -игровыми вариантами и застолки выдержать в таком же стиле. Если так не получается,то можно взять полный.Это сценарий именно тематический для зимних свадеб + дня влюблённых.

----------


## Dgakonda

Мы с моей со ведущей являемся счастливыми обладателями этого зимнего сценария. Наташа покупала его для свадьбы моей сестры...на той свадьбе  я была гостей- и до свадьбы, сценария не читала...как же я плакала...много плакала....а потом много смеялась и вновь плакала...Спасибо вам, за глубокие слова!!!!! Самое главное,что данный сценарий по аналогии легко переходит и в весенний и летний и осенний- стоит только включить голову, переделать слова... он нереальный!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LilianaFM

Елена, здравствуйте. Я  сама вокалистка, работаю в дуэте, но знакомые попросили не только отыграть но и провести им свадьбу. Для меня это непривычно и хлопотно, очень боюсь их подвести. Всё что искала в инете как-то не клеится. Попала на Вашу страничку и что-то мне подсказывает что ваш сценарий мне подойдёт. Свадьба будет 26.12. и времени у меня совсем ничего. Только у меня к Вам есть вопросы: Свадьба будет проходить в маленьком зале, приглашённых 40 чел., этого достаточно что-бы сказка смотрелась эффектно? Атрибутики много нужно?, потому что чисто физически я не успею её подготовить. Музыкальный материал, как я поняла прилагается? Если перевести на украинские гривны, сколько будет стоить Ваш сценарий?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Dgakonda*, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО !!!!! за отзыв.Я благодаря этому сценарию теперь стала с огромным нетерпением ждать зимних свадеб.Эффект и правда ошеломляет !!! Без преувеличения это так.Волшебная лирика +музыка +  веселье .И что интересно именно после таких свадеб много заказов.Может так совпадает, а может и благодаря такому сценарию.И даже не думала,что можно его переделать под другие времена года. Так всем  и пишу-"зимний".Буду теперь знать. Спасибо вам!!!
*LilianaFM*, Добрый день) 



> Попала на Вашу страничку и что-то мне подсказывает что ваш сценарий мне подойдёт.


сбрасываю пример + сцен.план .Думаю ещё прольёт свет на ваши догадки в отношении его.





> Только у меня к Вам есть вопросы: Свадьба будет проходить в маленьком зале, приглашённых 40 чел., этого достаточно что-бы сказка смотрелась эффектно?


не имеет значения.Мне кажется в любых условия программу можно сделать смотрабельной.Огромных массовок на 40 человек там нет.,а значит всё получится.



> Атрибутики много нужно?,


не много, но без неё мне кажется невозможно отработать,какой бы не был сценарий и формат.Костюмов нет.Так...по мелочи.Просмотрю ,сделаю "опись" . Кину вам позже. 



> Музыкальный материал, как я поняла прилагается?


Однозначно.Музыка тут не менее важна чем слова. Она и сделает его особенным,волшебным и зимним.
будут ещё вопросы- пишите.
с уважением)

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Выездная церемония "Зимний поцелуй" невероятно волшебная.Даже если за окном нет снега, в зале всё равно царит ощущение что за окном белым-бело.Не думала что так можно полюбить зимние свадьбы!!!И всё благодаря Леночке!!!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (04.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*Елена Давыденко*, Леночка,спасибо за отзыв!!!! Рада,что и ты теперь "пленница" этого чуда!



> .Не думала что так можно полюбить зимние свадьбы!!!


не то слово.Я теперь жду -не дождусь зиму,чтобы работать ТАКИЕ чудо свадьбы.Я чувствую себя королевой,чес слово! Начинаю первую встречу с озвучивания первых слов "зимней встречи" или ВЦ и всё...они УЖЕ мои на 1000% ... они готовы отдать мне задаток прямо сейчас)))) 
с наступающим и пусть все твои праздники будет красивыми и яркими!!

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка! Наконец-то я провела такую свадьбу! Не знаю даже как выразить словами свои эмоции  :Yahoo: .Таких слов наверное ещё не существует!!! Это БОМБА  :Yahoo: !!!! СУПЕР  :Ok: !!!!! ВАУ :Yahoo: !!!!! КЛАСС  :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :Ok: !!!!  Я просто была КОРОЛЕВОЙ СЛОВА,НАСТРОЕНИЯ ! Это нереально красиво!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ВОЛШЕБНО!!Ну как вы могли такое написать?!!!!!!! Спасибо вам !!!!! НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН от меня и от всех гостей,который мне за свадьбу сказали миллион СПАСИБО!!!!!!!
Первые звуки волшебной музыки, мои первые слова и .... всё.Гости с первой секунды были со мной на одной волне! Что поразило,что даже мужчины,колючие и не приветливые (была таких парочка как всегда) уже через пару минут смотрела на происходящие во все глаза и улыбались,отзываясь на  каждое сказанное моё  слово.Вот это меня особенно поразило  :Vah: !
И уже в конце первого стола подходили и с горящими глазами расхваливали меня на все лады.Я такого удовольствия от работы ещё не испытывала ни разу в своей жизни :Tender: ! Гадание на мальчика- девочку-вот тут мы уже смеялись до слёз.Мамы так хохотали,когда я им сказала зачем они бросали снежки!!! И "согрелись" ,и "подковали чаривички", и "стали в круг" .Ой ..ну всё ,что я сделала -всё СУПЕРРРРРРР!!!!!!!!! А финальный момент (пирог для влюблённых)  - это опять удивление,восхищение и настоящее чудо!! 
Спасибо что вы есть и за ваши МЕГО идеи спасибо!  :flower: 
ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО к вам обращусь ещё не раз.

----------

elen-ka20 (04.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо за отзыв! Пусть в этом году все праздники проходят именно так!!! 
Я рада,что всё прошло как я вам и описывала!!! С этим сценарием по другому не бывает ни когда! 
Обращайтесь..я всегда буду рада сотрудничеству!

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Проводила Зимнюю ВР и Зимнюю встречу, написанную Леной. И молодожены и гости в восторге. Леночка, спасибо тебе! Девочки, рекомендую Всем! Оно того стОит!

----------

elen-ka20 (12.01.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо тебе,Ариша,что работаешь с моим материалом.Помню как ты прошлой зимой делилась своими эмоциями после прочтения ВЦ))) Сама  полюбила зиму и ждут не дождусь свадеб  именно зимой.,потому  что такое удовольствие получаю   от работы что  словами не передать!

----------


## Elisabir

Леночка а можешь и мне скинуть реквизит который нужен для этой сказки, в субботу буду встречаться с заказчиками , теми что говорила, попробую их склонить  провести хотя бы начало  такого волшебства.

----------


## elen-ka20

Всё сбросила...Буду рада поделиться кусочком волшебства,чтобы и твои гости поверили ,что как минимум " чудо праздники " существуют.

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, добрый вечер!
Загорелось подарить молодоженам свадьбу - "Зимний поцелуй". Отправляю перевод и начинаю с нетерпением ожидать ссылку на зимнюю сказку.
Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день,Катя) Всё выслала)Огромное спасибо за постоянство!!! Красивой вам зимней сказки!!

----------


## lana14

Елена,спешу поблагодарить Вас за такой чудесный сценарий! Вчера провела по нему свадьбу,и не смотря на то,что погода за окном стояла совсем не зимняя.все гости ощутили себя в настоящей зимней сказке.Огромное количество благодарностей от гостей и молодоженов.Очень порадовала встреча молодых,гости даже прослезились!Еще раз спасибо и творческих успехов!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!что нашли минутку! И я ОЧЕНЬ рада ,что всё прошло  отлично!!! Пуст все праздники проходят только так !!

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!! ДО 20 ЯНВАРЯ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ СЦЕНАРИЙ СВАДЬБЫ  "ЗИМНИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ"  С 30% СКИДКОЙ. + ВЫЕЗДНУЮ РЕГИСТРАЦИЮ  ДЛЯ ЗИМНИХ СВАДЕБ  В ПОДАРОК*

----------


## smile51

*elen-ka20*, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ. Скажите, пожалуйста, за сколько можно приобрести регистрацию "Зимняя сказка"? И в чем разница с полным сценарием? На сколько сокращен объем?

----------

